# benefits of longboarding



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, it's definitely not going to hurt your balance any. Ride it up. Longboards and hills are a blast. Just remember that no matter how hard you try, you can't replace snow with concrete. The riding will always be different. That being said, I do believe that skateboarding and longboarding and other various board sports are good fillers for when there is no snow to get to.


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

ya i know there is no replacement for snowboarding. does anyone else know if it will help my balance for snowboarding


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I started skateboarding this summer. It's been tough but I can definitely tell that it's going to help me ride better this winter. It's good physical conditioning using many of the same muscles that are really difficult to work using resistance or machines at the gym If we had any hills around me I would've probably gone for longboarding instead, but on flat land that seems like a waste of money & time & effort, so instead I'm a 30-year old skateboarding n00b.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

I believe freebording mimics snowboarding on street more than longboarding..


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

It'll help your balance to a degree.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

we rode the parking garage till 1 am last night Beats not riding all summer.

I use a carveboard to emulate snowboarding. I'd recommend a Cruiser skateboard, a Carve Board, or a longboard designed to turn. (special trucks)


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

So those special trucks..the Gullwing Sidewinder..go on a typical skateboard?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

carve board looks kinda neat actually.


----------

